# Hot tub,,. yay or nay



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The wife and I have talked about putting one in the backyard. I'm torn but reluctant to flat out say no. It isn't the initial investment it's the monthly heating and maintenance bill that comes with it. Although the initial investment is somewhat high for a nicer tub. We visit the folks and use it, we visit friends and use it, we hit the hotel pool and use it, it also seems to be a big part of our winter vacation getaways. What do some of you who have one say? Worth it?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mom used hers a lot, but Dad and my brothers and I rarely got in it. The girlfriend uses her parents' whenever she's there. Woman seem to like them. If I were a single man with my own place, I'd spend every cent I had to have one running...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The place I had in Summerland had one....I was single, party central, cost no object. For about the first year. By the 3rd year it hardly got used and when the power went out at -15'c it froze up and got shut down. It cost more than it was worth to have it. Some friends here have one that is now drained and antifreezed. When it gets to -30 and there's more than a foot of snow on the tub you don't use it much. I use the one at the pool here when I take the grand daughters swimming. The scenery is free.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I get to check my mom and dad's hot tub a couple times a week while their gone to Mexico for most of the winter...good times.

Heck, save your money, you can use my parents' hot tub all winter long but you bring the beer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you have friends with a tub, do you need one of your own?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We just bought a house with one. I didn't think I'd use it nearly as much as I do. We're in it 4-7 days a week. 

My wife needs circulatory therapy stuff like sauna or HT. Anyway it's gotta be something you really see the total benefits from. 

I woke up 3 days ago with a kink in my neck. The HT has been a good friend. My 4 kids like it a ton. 

Ever see the feather light portable ones? I wonder if they're ok. Sure look cool. 
And then there's those ones that the radiant heat from the motors is captured to also heat the water. Motors are inside the Insulation barrier. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've always been on the fence, but I know that ultimately, I won't use it.

My dream is to have an indoor beach (sunroom, heated breeze, sand, beach lounger, tropical plants, nature CD - in winter). Yeah, I've thought about it too much.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I've always been on the fence, but I know that ultimately, I won't use it.
> 
> My dream is to have an indoor beach (sunroom, heated breeze, sand, beach lounger, tropical plants, nature CD - in winter). Yeah, I've thought about it too much.


Oh, the parties one could throw.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just like a pool table. You might use it at first, but when the novelty wears off it will become a burden and something you can hardly give away. And if it freezes, it's big bucks to fix or sawzall & dump time. 
CWO$


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Vadsy, we've had an outdoor hot tub since about 1999. We used it a lot, the kids used it a lot. For the first 2 to 3 years we were in there once a day. Privacy is a big thing however. You need a location where you can use it without neighbors watching you. Pretty much doubled my power bill. Usage tapers off after the years go by. We very rarely use the jets on "high". Your skin can't take it - it hurts within minutes. All we ever use is low speed on the pump, just to move the water, that all. having 102 jets are a waste of time & money.

Edit: we always kept our tub at 101F. That way you could stand to be in it and enjoy it for an hour or two. It still feels hot, but you don't have sweat running off you the whole time and you're not sitting on the edge to cool down all the time. Last 2 years, we've drained our tub for the winter. We just simply were not using it in the winter anymore so why maintain it? I drained it and "blew it out" last weekend in fact. A sound system would be nice, but they weren't even offered yet when we bought ours so we don't have one.

Look for one with the insulation on the inside of the cabinet, not on the outside of the tub surface.
Two reasons. First, if you lose heat in the winter the water in the tub will keep the pipes & pumps from freezing for about a week when the cabinet is insulated. When just the tub is insulated, you have maybe 8 hours max before things start to freeze. Second reason - you want to be able to access the piping and the jets should anything ever go wrong. When the insulation is sprayed on the tub and buries the jets & stuff, the tub is disposable. It really can't be effectively repaired.

On my second motor, and I've rebuilt the pump 3 times. The bearings & seals go in the pump.
Parts are available and reasonably priced for DYI.

last edit, I promise. Lounges are a waste of time. You can't stay in one, you float out of it. Get seats instead of lounges.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I had one. I would spend 4 hours a day in it throughout the day. I never heard of one freezing. I kept mine at 104 degrees all year round and it had walls that were over a foot thick. 

If you buy one, get a really good one and as big as you can find. I was the only bather in an 8 seater. That meant less cleaning and draining. Use aloe vera on your nails to harden them. My nails got soft and shitty, and I wont buy another one until they return to normal. Get plastic molding around it. I had wood and it had numerous issues with warp and refinishings. Put it on a solid concrets slab and seal the bottom and motor cabinet good. If you dont mice can get in and make a nice winter home in the walls. The colder it is the more value they have. I used to keep my house cool in the winter because I was water heated. After 20 minutes at 104 you dont really feel the cold for hours..........


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished the new deck, took a photo to show the wife, she said "It looks like a huge hot-tub from that angle!"
Hmmm.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you are reader to montain, repair and pay for it, why not?
It's a party people magnet, you will enjoy it for sure.

Will you keep us posting for the grand opening? A GC get together would be nice!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

We bought an Arctic Spa 3 years ago, the BEST investment we ever made. It has held up well and yes it's wood and we just refinished it for the first time last Friday, no biggie. After some initial issues with chlorine tablets and water maintenance we went to the salt system, definitely hassle-free and water quality stays in the zone. Buy one that's big enough, the foot well is telling. Ours says 7 people but that would be *very* crowded, 4 is full, 2 is luxurious as you can change seats and jets. Au contraire electraglide, -30 is the perfect time for a soak, wear a toque!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I believe you will require a minimum 200 amp service to your house or else you are looking at an electrical upgrade just to get out of the starting gate.
Our neighbours were going to have one installed in their back yard and then they found out their service was not up to par and too costly to consider.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

double post.....I waited about 5 minutes too before I hit the button again. Grrr


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

LanceT said:


> I believe you will require a minimum 200 amp service to your house or else you are looking at an electrical upgrade just to get out of the starting gate.
> Our neighbours were going to have one installed in their back yard and then they found out their service was not up to par and too costly to consider.


Our tub required a 60 amp GFIC breaker & service, but I don't know why. All there is to power is a 2000 watt element and 3 to 5 hp motor. The power can be a big expense for most people. Running #6 cable is not cheap. I ran mine off a 30 amp breaker for a long time when my first 60 amp breaker crapped out. never had a problem. I'm sure it would run off a 20 amp circuit, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I've always been on the fence, but I know that ultimately, I won't use it.
> 
> My dream is to have an indoor beach (sunroom, heated breeze, sand, beach lounger, tropical plants, nature CD - in winter). Yeah, I've thought about it too much.


That would be awesome.
I used to have a gf whos parent lived out in the country and they had an indoor pool. it was kind of cool, but ventilation is a challenge. it always felt really musty and overly humid in there. I suspect mould would be a constant problem.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> If you are reader to montain, repair and pay for it, why not?
> It's a party people magnet, you will enjoy it for sure.
> 
> Will you keep us posting for the grand opening? A GC get together would be nice!


I must be a prude. I never got the idea of socializing in a hot tub unless it was a prelude to something else


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I must be a prude. I never got the idea of socializing in a hot tub unless it was a prelude to something else


Sex in only one possibility! 

But, seriously, hot tub are like pool for kids. Everyone wanna came to your place to try it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Ti-Ron said:


> Sex in only one possibility!
> 
> But, seriously, hot tub are like pool for kids. Everyone wanna came to your place to try it.


Having a hot tub in high school was great.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My bride poo-pooed the idea for years but now that she's had some experience at the gym and in girlfriends' tubs (wine has helped) she likes the idea. So....yeah, I would go for one.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Accept2 said:


> I never heard of one freezing. I kept mine at 104 degrees all year round and it had walls that were over a foot thick.


 Mechanical failure or power outage. All it takes is for the pipes to freeze up. I know not one, but two people that this happened to. One was caused by mice, the other was by a power outage they did not become aware of until the damage was done. 

It does happen


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Mechanical failure or power outage. All it takes is for the pipes to freeze up. I know not one, but two people that this happened to. One was caused by mice, the other was by a power outage they did not become aware of until the damage was done.
> 
> It does happen


Mine froze too. We were not using it often, and the breaker tripped for some reason. It was too late before we noticed it wasn't running. Mom got a replacement, but Dad and I are planning to just use the power for a welder instead.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I've always been on the fence, but I know that ultimately, I won't use it.
> 
> My dream is to have an indoor beach (sunroom, heated breeze, sand, beach lounger, tropical plants, nature CD - in winter). Yeah, I've thought about it too much.


You're getting a Christmas room , close enough isn't it?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> That would be awesome.
> I used to have a gf whos parent lived out in the country and they had an indoor pool. it was kind of cool, but ventilation is a challenge. it always felt really musty and overly humid in there. I suspect mould would be a constant problem.


I was thinking of doing a massive solarium to avoid the complications with mould. 

If you ever have a moment, this place in newmarket is always like summer. I go there with my kid every now and again just to check it out and to get rid of that winter feeling. They used to have a monkey among other strange animals.

madsens.ca


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> You're getting a Christmas room , close enough isn't it?


I hate christmas....so, no.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Everyone I've known who got one liked it at first, and then it after a short time it just sat, then got damaged by the weather. I'd say nay.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I hate christmas....so, no.


Probably why you're getting the room


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I was thinking of doing a massive solarium to avoid the complications with mould.
> 
> If you ever have a moment, this place in newmarket is always like summer. I go there with my kid every now and again just to check it out and to get rid of that winter feeling. They used to have a monkey among other strange animals.
> 
> ...



That's nice, I like to do the same during the gross winter, oddly the kids love it too. We have a place called the Muttart Conservatory, which is basically pyramid shaped greenhouses with 3 different biomes, tropical to desert and some other jazz. They throw a New Years kids party thats pretty good although they haven't been able to beat the Mad Hatter tea party from a few years back, kids still want to go every year.

Here is a picture of a random dude standing in front of one of the pyramids giving you an idea of what they look like. I don't know this guy but Google seems to, seems alright I guess..








Here is an example of the jazz inside.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> We bought an Arctic Spa 3 years ago, the BEST investment we ever made. It has held up well and yes it's wood and we just refinished it for the first time last Friday, no biggie. After some initial issues with chlorine tablets and water maintenance we went to the salt system, definitely hassle-free and water quality stays in the zone. Buy one that's big enough, the foot well is telling. Ours says 7 people but that would be *very* crowded, 4 is full, 2 is luxurious as you can change seats and jets. Au contraire electraglide, -30 is the perfect time for a soak, wear a toque!


It's not the top of my head that I'm worried about freezing. It's the walk from the back yard, at -30' and wet, that turns you into a brass monkey and the wife/girlfriend into a deep freeze. That doesn't include clearing a path and cleaning off a few feet of snow before using the hot tub. I'll pass.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> That's nice, I like to do the same during the gross winter, oddly the kids love it too. We have a place called the Mutant Conservatory, which is basically pyramid shaped greenhouses with 3 different biomes, tropical to desert and some other jazz. They throw a New Years kids party thats pretty good although they haven't been able to beat the Mad Hatter tea party from a few years back, kids still want to go every year.
> 
> Here is a picture of a random dude standing in front of one of the pyramids giving you an idea of what they look like. I don't know this guy but Google seems to, seems alright I guess..
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm talking about. I would live there if that was close by...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Mechanical failure or power outage. All it takes is for the pipes to freeze up. I know not one, but two people that this happened to. One was caused by mice, the other was by a power outage they did not become aware of until the damage was done.
> 
> It does happen


I went to Vancouver for a week and came back to a frozen pump and busted pipes. Good thing the hot tube was 40' from the house. I shut down the power and let it drain when it thawed.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has posted this yet, so I guess it has to be me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was actually thinking about something similar during the day when I saw the thread. 

I've said to my wife that her family wouldn't be allowed in it. I would obviously have to refuse entry to my own, so it wouldn't seem suspect.

The main reason is because her family turns my stomach. I can't imagine what kind of broth would boil off of them (maybe bengay and unkept assholes).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Mine froze too. We were not using it often, and the breaker tripped for some reason. It was too late before we noticed it wasn't running. Mom got a replacement, but Dad and I are planning to just use the power for a welder instead.


person #3...good use of the power, but I'll bet mom wont be happy



Electraglide said:


> I went to Vancouver for a week and came back to a frozen pump and busted pipes. Good thing the hot tube was 40' from the house. I shut down the power and let it drain when it thawed.


Officially person #4...I now know FOUR people with freeze ups...OP, take precautions if you buy....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Years ago I looked at an inflatable one. Just enough room for one. Not worth thinking about tho they might be bigger now. A girlfriend had a 2 person hot tub in her bathroom. It was fun but the humidity was ridiculous.....about 80%.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

We used to have a small, portable type tub. The walls were foam and a liner is snapped over them.
The pump and heater is an all in one unit.
Jets are actually just holes in a flap along the bottom of the liner.

We tried it out to see if we were hot tub people. I think it lasted 5 years before we tossed it.
I had to have the heater/pump unit repaired three times. The last two times out of warranty cost about $100 each time.
When it cacked again, I decided not to bother.

We enjoyed it. I miss it. If I had the money, I'd put in a larger 'real' hot tub. I'd need to do some landscape and deck work to accommodate it though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We've got one. It came with the house. Initially it saw tons of use. The use does fall off somewhat as time progresses. Hydro is pricey. Repairs can be costly - we had a problem with it throwing the breakers this past year. After numerous visits from the repair guy he was convinced that we had to have a break in the underground wiring and we ended up replacing from the panel to the tub - complete with new outside breaker. That didn't work so we got a new pump. That didn't work either. At the end we we're on our fourth heater element before that solved the problem. That left such a bad taste in Magg's mouth that she seldom goes near the tub unless it's to take the chill off after using the pool. I'll use it about once a week as long as I can get the snow cleared.

To summarize, I guess I have a love-hate with the tub. There are times when it's great - really great. But it also takes time, effort, and money. Much more than a pool table.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I live in Ontario. I can't afford the electricity bill....lol.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@vadsy, Like WCGill, I too bought an Arctic Spa and also am very happy with my purchase. Their showroom is on 170th street and about 111 ave. Walk to the back of the building look at the parts department. They've got it all and they are more than happy to sell it to you at reasonable prices. While it's on warranty, their service guys are good too. The only thing to worry about it high power bills and replacing a very expensive breaker about every 5 years.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> It's not the top of my head that I'm worried about freezing. It's the walk from the back yard, at -30' and wet, that turns you into a brass monkey and the wife/girlfriend into a deep freeze. That doesn't include clearing a path and cleaning off a few feet of snow before using the hot tub. I'll pass.


Yeah that's a daunting jaunt in the winter, esp. for a softy from the lower mainland.  We're lucky in that our tub is sheltered and about 6 feet from the door.


----------

